# help with target sight scope issue...



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I shoot #55.7 with a speed of 262.4 and my sight tape is 15-120 yards, I have a comfortable clearance to shoot 90 meters with my nano's fletched with AAE.
You must have your peep on wrong place.
The other thing, every decent target sight have a removable elevation/vertical bar what we usually mount equally for the range we planning to play with.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

I recommend setting the peep height again, but this time with the scope set about 50 -60 yards or so. then go back and see if that gives you more clearance. I will say that my Katera XL set at 60# 29" dl I shoot cock vane down with my scope set at 80. But I also set my peep at 20 yards.


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

I thought that but if anything my peep needs to come down which will make it worse correct? I think but am not sure that my d loop is too high will that do ot?


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

that pic is with the rest all the way up I bought a bow square yesterday out of frustration the bottom of my top knot is 3/8 of an inch above zero is this where it should be? I have learned to adjust for the bow being "off" shot 15 targets this am at 9 up and 9 12's one 5 no idea how that happened but it did. I appreciate all the help guys I have a state qualifier sunday and cant afford to change it before the shoot but then Ill have a few weeks between so I can figure this out


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

There probably isn't a thing wrong with your setup. Not all setups will have the clearance to shoot 100 yards. In fact, I'd say less will than won't. Since you are using a Sword I'd say you are shooting at least a 1.75" housing. This is a problem for shooting long distance. It takes a pretty flat shooting setup to get scope clearance on a 1.75" housing out to 100 yards. Your's isn't one of them I don't believe.

*Edit........yes, I see the pic now, you are using a 1.75" housing. Gonna be tough with that setup to get maybe even 80 (depending on arrow weight) in my estimation.


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> There probably isn't a thing wrong with your setup. Not all setups will have the clearance to shoot 100 yards. In fact, I'd say less will than won't. Since you are using a Sword I'd say you are shooting at least a 1.75" housing. This is a problem for shooting long distance. It takes a pretty flat shooting setup to get scope clearance on a 1.75" housing out to 100 yards. Your's isn't one of them I don't believe.
> 
> *Edit........yes, I see the pic now, you are using a 1.75" housing. Gonna be tough with that setup to get maybe even 80 (depending on arrow weight) in my estimation.


yes it is 1.75 I love the sight so if I cant shoot past 60 that's fine by me Id rather have the larger scope I was just concerned because the tape went to 100 but my sight doesn't! arrow weight is 364 I think I could get 70 haven't tried it but id say 80 is a no go maybe shooting cock feather down as suggested above but really no need for me to just wanted to make sure its not all screwed up! thanks for the help


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Joseph. If you want to shoot 80-100 (casually) and find you can't with your setup, try using the little ^ in the string between the top of the peep and your peep serving as a peep sight. It works great and gets you quite a few extra yards.


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Joseph. If you want to shoot 80-100 (casually) and find you can't with your setup, try using the little ^ in the string between the top of the peep and your peep serving as a peep sight. It works great and gets you quite a few extra yards.


that's a great idea and its already there so no adding another peep or anything. it would only be casual and really the only reason I want to shoot at that distance is it makes 40yds look like 20 I was just concerned something was wrong on my setup like d loop height ect. thanks!


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

superdean00 said:


> I recommend setting the peep height again, but this time with the scope set about 50 -60 yards or so. then go back and see if that gives you more clearance. I will say that my Katera XL set at 60# 29" dl I shoot cock vane down with my scope set at 80. But I also set my peep at 20 yards.


I feel like I need to lower my peep a little will this relieve the problem some or make it worse? meaning by lowering it will it move my sight tape up?


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

josephcsylvia said:


> I feel like I need to lower my peep a little will this relieve the problem some or make it worse? meaning by lowering it will it move my sight tape up?


Changing your peep height will make you create a new sight tape. Not really a big deal. Or, if your program has the option, just print out the chart for the sight marks. I lowered my peep to make it more comfortable to shoot at distance and can get skinnies with short vanes to clear my 1.75" scope at 90 meters. The compromise is that short distances will make you scrunch a bit.


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Where the rail attaches to the elevation bar, are there not other mounting holes? If it's that much of an issue, just move it up one mounting hole, and you'll probably get clearance. That being said, do you do a lot of shooting at 100 yds?


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

schnauza2000 said:


> Where the rail attaches to the elevation bar, are there not other mounting holes? If it's that much of an issue, just move it up one mounting hole, and you'll probably get clearance. That being said, do you do a lot of shooting at 100 yds?


no I have actually never shot at 100yds but I have never had a movable sight either so its like having a high end sports car you know it can go 140 mph not that you have to but since it can you want too!! it does have mounting holes but if I move it up wont the scope be in the exact same position anyway just lower on the rail? if I cant get it to that distance its not that big of a deal just wanted to make sure something wasn't wrong


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

Rick! said:


> Changing your peep height will make you create a new sight tape. Not really a big deal. Or, if your program has the option, just print out the chart for the sight marks. I lowered my peep to make it more comfortable to shoot at distance and can get skinnies with short vanes to clear my 1.75" scope at 90 meters. The compromise is that short distances will make you scrunch a bit.


 making a new tape isn't a big deal only took me an hour to get this one perfect I guess what I mean is if I move my peep down and shoot at any distance lets say 30 yds will I hit high or low high will fix my problem low will make it worse. make sense? not sure if im saying that correct but if I hit high then I have to move all of my marks up which gives me more room on the bottom


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just looking at the pic. you may be a lil nock hi. I would be interested how it would shoot thru paper or bare shaft. But if you shot 9 up today Id leave it alone and shoot your state shoot.


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

superdean00 said:


> Just looking at the pic. you may be a lil nock hi. I would be interested how it would shoot thru paper or bare shaft. But if you shot 9 up today Id leave it alone and shoot your state shoot.


when we shot it through paper I was just getting a slight left tear touched the rest over and bullet that completed my paper tuning im getting great groups. and would have shot higher than 9 up if it wasn't for the darn 5 I shot on a pig in the dark at 43 yrds could even see it through the lens. hit it in the leg luckily im just paranoid when it comes to my equipment thank you I will mess with it a little after state


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

josephcsylvia said:


> okay so a few quick specs I'm shooting a Hoyt Katera XL 27.5 inch draw length 73 pound draw weight 284 feet per second my problem is I just put a new sword Titan sight on the bow went out cited my marks set my sights tape the farthest I shot with 60 yards when I got home I was showing someone the site and as I lowered the scope to 100yds I realized my arrow would hit it now I don't usually shoot at a hundred yards so it's not much of an issue I have plenty of clearance out to 70 yards which is the max I've ever shot I would like to fix this just because I'm able to but don't know how it seems the way to move the site tape higher on the site would be to make a gang adjustment down but that would make the problem worse. *Any ideas*


1. Learn what a run-on sentence is...and stop doing it.
2. If you lower your anchor point you will effectively raise the front sight. As mentioned, this will require that you raise the peep.
3. When you set your peep you should do so with your eyes closed as you draw and come to anchor. You only open your eyes once at anchor and that anchor has been repeated several times.

One thing I'd do is go back and look at your setup as your arrow is pointing more downward than necessary... (yep, you noticed that). Typically you're looking somewhere between level and 1/8". Assuming that you are getting bare shafts to hit fletched shafts out to 20 yards or so, I would say that the issue is likely sync. I'd start over with the tuning process but you'll want to lower your anchor first.


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

Fury90flier said:


> 1. Learn what a run-on sentence is...and stop doing it.
> 2. If you lower your anchor point you will effectively raise the front sight. As mentioned, this will require that you raise the peep.
> 3. When you set your peep you should do so with your eyes closed as you draw and come to anchor. You only open your eyes once at anchor and that anchor has been repeated several times.
> 
> One thing I'd do is go back and look at your setup as your arrow is pointing more downward than necessary... (yep, you noticed that). Typically you're looking somewhere between level and 1/8". Assuming that you are getting bare shafts to hit fletched shafts out to 20 yards or so, I would say that the issue is likely sync. I'd start over with the tuning process but you'll want to lower your anchor first.


My anchor right now is lower than I would like it. This is why I am concerned about set up. I did think the arrow looked slanted forward which is why I bought the bow square though I admit im not sure on exact placement. On a side note I do know what a run on sentence is and with all do respect did not post on an english help forum. Thank you


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

josephcsylvia said:


> On a side note I do know what a run on sentence is and with all do respect did not post on an english help forum. Thank you


:set1_rolf2: :set1_applaud:


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

josephcsylvia said:


> My anchor right now is lower than I would like it. This is why I am concerned about set up. I did think the arrow looked slanted forward which is why I bought the bow square though I admit im not sure on exact placement. *On a side note I do know what a run on sentence is and with all do respect did not post on an english help forum. Thank you*


I'm glad I was able to help...you're very welcome. 

If you get that arrow more level or just slightly tail high you'll probably find that your anchor will be just fine.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

You don't need to "fabricate" a new sight tape if you don't alter the bow....moving the peep or rest higher or lower doesn't change anything on powerstroke and the distances in example 20 to 50 or 70 staying the same. Do the changes whatever you plan to do and peel off the tape and stick it back to new location...
Me usually printing more for a backup whenever I have a need for new tapes, have a decent pile collected along the years also keeping copies in pdf.


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

bigHUN said:


> You don't need to "fabricate" a new sight tape if you don't alter the bow....moving the peep or rets higher or lower doesn't change anything on powerstroke. do the changes and peel off the tape and stick it back to new location...


That makes a lot of sense really it should only change the height of the front sight so all of the y ardages should remain the same nice now its up to the quality of glueglue on the tape and if I can get it off in one piece ! Should be interesting


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

josephcsylvia said:


> ...now its up to the quality of glueglue on the tape and if I can get it off in one piece ! Should be interesting


I am laser printing BW on a standard paper more columns at once, the wide 3M or Scotch transparent tape from front covers 3 columns, a wide double sided 3M tape at the back, some scissor work and voila...on a single A4 or letter size paper it can fit ton's of sight tapes. Only bad the paper can get soaked in heavy rain, and yes I had shot many tournaments with bad elements...so the paper gets soaked but still holding well and never peel off... 
just fyi


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Move the frame down to a lower set of holes on the extension bar.
Done. :wink:


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

bigHUN said:


> I am laser printing BW on a standard paper more columns at once, the wide 3M or Scotch transparent tape from front covers 3 columns, a wide double sided 3M tape at the back, some scissor work and voila...on a single A4 or letter size paper it can fit ton's of sight tapes. Only bad the paper can get soaked in heavy rain, and yes I had shot many tournaments with bad elements...so the paper gets soaked but still holding well and never peel off...
> just fyi


just cover the paper front and back with the tape and basically laminate it...no real issue with getting soaked.


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

JMJ said:


> Move the frame down to a lower set of holes on the extension bar.
> Done. :wink:


My thinking on this is that it wouldnt make a difference if for example the pin needs to be 1 inch above the arrow to hit 80 yds it wouldnt matter where the frame is the scopes going to have to be in the same place. Love the idea of printing my own tapes saves money


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

If you move the scope back towards the riser on the extension bar, then you will be able to raise the vertical adjustment and still get the same distance. This will give you more clearance.


----------

